# Firestorm .22/380 question



## bones (May 7, 2012)

Hello all. I am new to the forums. I have read through some of the posts and love that this forum covers an expansive diversity of pistols. ... Having said that please forgive me if I am asking something that is covered elsewhere. 

This last weekend I was at a gun show and saw a firestorm 380 for 199.99. I was there to look for a Colt defender and then when I saw this and picked it up, it just spoke to me. So I started researching the Bersa/Firestorm 380. 

So my specific question is whether the 380 can fire .22LR by finding a barrel and magazine and swapping it out. My reason for asking is that I would love to carry the 380 for my carry pistol and use .22 for range time. 

Thanks in advance for answers.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Bersa says that there are no conversion kits at this time...........BersaChat.com....


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

If you buy a cheap gun, you will be using a cheap gun. I have seen many bersa 380s fail and fail again, shoot low off a stand, shoot high, etc.. The only cheap gun i have not seen fail is a Hi-Point. The Bersa has, what appear to be some really nice features but they only come with 1 mag and I don't know about you but $35 for a new mag on a $200 gun is quite pricey.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Bersa Thunder 380 is a fixed barrel gun (I'm sure it can be removed with the right tools, etc... but it's not an easy removal). Overall, the Bersa does not strike me as a gun outfitted to be convertible. The good news is that the gun is fairly inexpensive and the 22LR version (the Firestorm) is probably the same size and feel as the Thunder 380. So you could pick up both guns without spending a ton of money.

I picked up a Bersa Thunder 380 about 6 months ago. I had some feed issues with first 50 or so rounds, but after than it has been flawless. I've used various brands of target ammo and hollow points. It has mild recoil, a safety/decocker (which I like) and 3 dot sites. For a small gun, it fits in my hand quite well and I like the trigger pull. I've been very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

My Thunder 380 has never failed. It shoots straight and is accurate and it spits out JHps and FMJs the same. I trust it so much it was the gun I used for my CHL qualification and is my carry gun now.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

As mentioned earlier the Bersa/Firestorm line is so inexpensive it's not a stretch to buy a 380 and .22 for around $500. Idid and have had 2 reliable pistols.
I think I read that the firestorm 22 is not being produced anymore so you would just have to buy the Bersa all nickel model. Hardship!


----------

